# eVision 123 camera driver NEEDED!



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

My dad is getting rid of his computer because of alot of problems and the drive for blank program cds doesn't work... which is the leadst of my problems... i needed to transfer the driver for eVision 123 from that computer to my new laptop but he doesn't have internet and i don't have a floppy disk drive so its virtually impossible to get this program onto my laptop without the cd .... :dead: and dad threw away the disk for it after installation his thing was "we won't need it again" heh i guess hes no psychic! lol but can anyone help? :4-dontkno


----------



## MadCowboyDiseas (Apr 9, 2005)

I need the drivers and software also. Im having a hard time locating it. This must be a P.O.S. camera.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Is this a web cam or just a digital camera? If it's just a digital camera does it store pictures on a sd card or something of that nature?

I did find this http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=126822 hope it helps.


----------



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

superflysmith said:


> Is this a web cam or just a digital camera? If it's just a digital camera does it store pictures on a sd card or something of that nature?
> 
> I did find this http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=126822 hope it helps.


It would work but i need a driver for windows 2000 for it to work :sayno: , and its a digital cam that stores like 30 pictures on it, don't think it has a card or anything :3angry1: why is it so freaking hard to find this driver? *Growls* ark_anim *Lurks in the darkness to bite the Evision 123 camera* :4-vampire


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think they make the eVision 123 any more, but you'd think there would still be drivers available for it. Nothing for Win2000 on Google that I can see, just 98 and Linux.
As a last resort there's an eVision 123 on ebay for $1 which I presume comes with driver software. You could email the seller and ask him to send you the 2000 drivers ;-)
http://search-desc.ebay.com/Webcam-Evision_W0QQfkrZ1QQfnuZ1QQftsZ2QQxpufuZxQ5A1


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello angel, the driver I posted is suppose to be for both windows 2000 and XP. Whether or not it works is entirely a different story. But I d/l the zip file and it said both 2000 and XP.


----------



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

superflysmith said:


> Hello angel, the driver I posted is suppose to be for both windows 2000 and XP. Whether or not it works is entirely a different story. But I d/l the zip file and it said both 2000 and XP.


Ah i see, thanks! i shall try it out then get back to you :3angel3:


----------



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

*There we go*

Welp ... it worked...! now i need the photo program 'Psuite'.... anyone know about it?  well anyone who can help and find that.... ray: i bow to you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Free download of PhotoSuite 5 Platinum at
www.freefunfiles.com/software/audiovideo/videoediting/photosuite-5-platinum.html


----------



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

*erm...*

Any one got anything thats not just a 30 day trial?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can buy the latest version from
www.roxio.com/en/products/photosuite/index.jhtml

Or if you're after a free copy of an older version, spend a bit of time on google, you're bound to find something if you look hard enough.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Well I'm glad to see you got everything working. I don't have time to search for a program for you now. I'm on vacation and I've only got about ten minutes worth of internet time left.


----------



## JackSkellington (May 5, 2005)

Hello, my name is Jack, and I too have been having problems with the camera. The camera seems to work fine. The problem is the CD doesn't work properly. I just downloaded the drivers...and can't figure out how to install them n.n; Please help.


----------



## Angel_Rawien (Apr 2, 2005)

JackSkellington said:


> Hello, my name is Jack, and I too have been having problems with the camera. The camera seems to work fine. The problem is the CD doesn't work properly. I just downloaded the drivers...and can't figure out how to install them n.n; Please help.


Well hello there jack! First what is your computers operating system? And what drivers did you install because the one I installed is from here http://members.driverguide.com/driv...driverid=126822
And they installed easily


----------



## JackSkellington (May 5, 2005)

Angel_Rawien said:


> Well hello there jack! First what is your computers operating system? And what drivers did you install because the one I installed is from here http://members.driverguide.com/driv...driverid=126822
> And they installed easily


Thanks, but I already figured out how to make the camera work, if anyone needs help either with the camera, please post. I just got a copy of the CD. Only problem now is figuring out how to make the flash work n.n;
If you know please inform me. Thanks.


----------



## NfinaT (May 8, 2005)

*not a valid win 32 application?*

Hello,
I downloaded the file and when I try to run it I get a message that says the file is not a valid Win32 application. :4-thatsba 
Please help!

Thanks


----------

